# My Goat is a Bully!



## richard70 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have two goats. Both of them have been castrated. They use to get along fine. Before castration they were a little aggressive and would try to mount each other. After castration, they melowed significantly and stopped trying to 'love' one another.

Now one of my goats is clearly playing the dominant role and always beating up on the other one. I am assuming this is normal and that one always plays 'king'.

My issue is that the dominant goat is not letting the other goat eat. We use to be able to feed the both using one bowl. They would stick their head in bowl together and finish their meal. All of a sudden the dominant goat would butt the other goat out of the bowl. 

We switched to two bowls but now the dominate goat goes back and forth between bowls. The goat is now so intimidated that he sometimes just stands by one bowl while the other goat is eating out of the first bowl. I do not know if it is sheer intimidation or respect for the other goat. 

What should we do? Do you have any advice? I really do not want to tie the one goat up to allow theother to eat. Is the dominant goat always going to be like this or will he mellow out again?

We are afraid because the goat that doesn't eat much seems like he is losing weight, is frail, and seems always scared. He looks almost like he has been abused.

Thanks for your help in advance!

R


----------



## dap (Oct 19, 2006)

My buck started doing this to the doe and I just went ahead and tied him at meal time until she would finish eating. I fed both simutaniously, but always gave him his dish first, then latched the teather and then gave the doe her own bucket. I hope this helps! It really is not so bad, he tolerated it very well.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## dap (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot to mention the "stay nearby" thing. The way I did it, I wouldn't worry about him hanging himself as the tether is only about 10" long (its meant for tethering horses and cows in transit), but I am such an airhead, if I walked away, it could be awhile before I'd remember to go back!!


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

dap said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention the "stay nearby" thing. The way I did it, I wouldn't worry about him hanging himself as the tether is only about 10" long (its meant for tethering horses and cows in transit), but I am such an airhead, if I walked away, it could be awhile before I'd remember to go back!!



I had to laugh! I used to have to tie up a buck so the other one could eat and his chain was only about 6 " long and I would usually stay while he ate and one day went to get something and 30 min later walked back in the barn and oh my gosh he was just patiently waiting for me to unhook him. I felt so bad I had forgotten him.


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

I tie all my goats up for feed time (well two of them at least....the other doe will be soon as well). I wait for them to finnish I pick up their dishes and place them outside the pen. While they are eating I fill their minerals, baking soda and hay. As well as petting them etc. Makes me stay there and pet each one, check them over for lumps or scraps etc.

- Hi Teresa I didn't know you were here too! -


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

PygmyLover said:


> I tie all my goats up for feed time (well two of them at least....the other doe will be soon as well). I wait for them to finnish I pick up their dishes and place them outside the pen. While they are eating I fill their minerals, baking soda and hay. As well as petting them etc. Makes me stay there and pet each one, check them over for lumps or scraps etc.


When all the goats are being fed, this is what I do too. They all get collars and thier own 1 qt stainless steel bowls. Then I put as many leashes as needed on T-posts by thier handles... I get the bowls, fill them, and set them on the gate. Then I gather goats, and put them on thier thethers. Then they get their bowls in order of rank. But my goats are only fed grain while pregnant or lactating... My bucks no longer get grain, just alfalfa/grass hay in the winter and nothing in the summer... They do well.


----------



## trob1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Stacey, Yep its me. I am on around 4 boards but do not post alot. I just look around and gather good goat info and if I can help I will post.


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

cool. I have found a few as well.


----------



## richard70 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. I guess I will go with tying them up. I guess it is normal for one to constantly pick on the other one?

Thank you again,
R


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

yah it is normal for one goat to be more dominant then the other. Sometimes it is a big difference other times they are pretty close to equal. Depends on the temperment of the individual goats.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I have way to many goats and there is no way I could or would tie them. I just put out several bowls and feed troffs so if they are butted away from one they can go find another one. When I have wethers do that to the does and I mean hard. You can tell when they are playing or being mean, that is when they are gone. I can not keep a wether that is going to hurt a pregnant doe or baby. I hate it becasue I had to sell out champion wether because he was such a brat, but I had to so he wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------

